# BROWNING CARBONIUM FLOAT VS. Daiwa AQUALITE SENSOR FLOAT



## St3v3n85 (22. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ganz kurz zu mir ich bin der Stefan, 25 jahre alt Tischler Geselle und komme aus Lünen Dortmund. 
Angelerfahrung so ca. 2 1/2 Jahre zwischen 14 und 16 im Verein und jetzt ganz frisch wieder als gastangler unterwegs .

Da meine Freundin demächst ihre Angelprüfung hat wollte ich sie mit 2 meiner alten Ruten überraschen. Das Sind so Eurostar oder Silstar Teleruten nichts tolles aber haben mir anfangs als Posenruten und leichte Grundruten zusammen mit einer DAM Quick 120 und einer DAM Quick 240 treue Dienste geleißtet. Ich denke für Anfänger völlig ausreichend.

Damit ich diese jedoch verschenken kann brauche ich einen Ersatz. Bisher habe ich nur an kleinen stillen Seen, am Kanal oder der Lippe ( kanalgroßer Fluss mit Mäßiger Strömung) geangelt. Ich brauche also nicht unbedingt großes schweres Gerät. Sollte ich doch mal gezielt auf Karpfen gehen mit Boilies oder so habe ich schon 2 Karpfenruten. An denen ich zu Not auch mal nen Köderfisch anhänge um nen Hecht oder großen zander sicher landen zu können.

Die Tage war ich öfter mal FoPu und mir viel auf das die alle feine Matchruten benutzen. Habe ich mich schlau gemacht und gelernt: Super Ruten mit besten Wurfeigenschaften bei sehr leichtem Gerät, können aber auch etwas größere Fische durch die super Aktion ganz gut Händeln.

Nun ich will aber auch mal mit Madenkörbchen auf KöFi angeln oder ein grundeblei bei der Aal-Angelei benutzen können. Und beim Angeln mit Mais und Wurm würde ich mich doch unsicher fühlen und haette Angst vor einem kräftigen Karpfen.

Hab ich gelernt : Floatruten, verbinden unter kleinen Kompromissen die Eigenschaften einer Matchrute bei etwas höherer Belastbarkeit. Sprich sind evtl etwas steifer im Rücken haben aber dennoch hervorrganede Wurfeigenschaften und lassen sich auch Problemlos als leichte Grunde rute mit einem Madenkörbchen etc. verwenden.

Nun dachte ich schon mit der Daiwa Rute habe ich genau das gefunden was ich suche eine rute bis max. 70 Euro. einzig und allein stört mich daran das sie mir sehr spehrlich beringt zu sein scheint mit 8 ringen auf 3,6m. ( klingt albern ich gerade das fande ich lässt matchruten immer so wertig und kräftig in der Aktion erscheinen)
Allerdings habe ich im Blinker eine 2 Seiten testbericht gelsen wo sie die Rute in höchsten Tönen loben und auch in anderen Foren bin ich auf testberichte gestoßen die sehr viel versprechend waren.

Ähnlich verhält es sich aber im allgemein eben auch mit den Angelruten von Browning auch hier habe ich kaum schlechtes gehört also habe ich mich trotzdem noch mal umgeschaut und quasi eine Rute mit scheinbar identischen eigenschaften bei einer normalen Matchruten Beringung Gefunden. Nun bei dieser rute lese ich immer nur für schleien und Große brassen aber ich denke mal sie wird in Punkto Stabilität der Daiwa kaum so stark hinterher hängen. Diese nämlich ist laut testberichten auch für kleinere Karpfen und zander serh gut zu haben.

Also ich möchte mit den Ruten mit Pose auf weissfisch KöFis und so angeln und keine Angst haben müssen wenn ein Karpfen vorbei kommt. Auch mal auf Grund auf Brassen und mit Wurm auf Aale angeln, Sbirolino Angeln am FoPu, Barsche und Schleien können. Wenn mir gesagt wird das es geht würde ich auch dem Zander mit einem KöFi nachstellen, aber da fühlte ich mich bis jetzt mit den etwas schwereren Karpfen Ruten stets sicherer. 

Also welche rolle spielt die Beringung und was glaubt ihr welche Rute für meine Allround-Zwecke eher geeignet ist.??




Danke schon mal im Vorraus....und wenn ihr mir dann noch eine rolle so zwischen 30-40 Euro für eine dieser ruten empfehlen könnt sollte so 150-200m 20er schur fassen


----------



## klappe (22. November 2010)

*AW: BROWNING CARBONIUM FLOAT VS. Daiwa AQUALITE SENSOR FLOAT*

denke mal, dass die für köderfisch ein wenig zu leicht sind....

ich angle oft auch mit deutlich weniger als 20g auf grund....
(außer mit meiner schönen feederrute|supergri)

und nen karpfen mit 55cm hab ich im fluss mit ner leichten pickerrute gedrillt und sicher gelandet....
damit das gerät bricht  dauert es etwas...
außerdem macht der drill bei größeren karpfen doppelt so viel spass..........


----------



## St3v3n85 (22. November 2010)

*AW: BROWNING CARBONIUM FLOAT VS. Daiwa AQUALITE SENSOR FLOAT*

Also meinst du ich soll ruhig statt einer Float rute eine anständige Match-rute nehmen. Findest du denn Float ruten haben Große Nachteile ? So wie ich das verstanden habe sind sie nur etwas weniger Spezialisiert haben dafür aber ein etwas breiteres einsatzgebiet. die Rute von browning die ich mir ausgeguckt habe kommt doch außerdem einer Matchrute schon sehr nahe oder nicht. Nur eben ein etwas Größeres Wurfgewicht. das finde ich glaube ich schon ganz gut so. 

Aber viel wichtiger wie groß ist jetzt die Rolle der Beringung. hat die Daiwa rute aufgrund der 8 Ringe jetzt noch größere nachteiler gegenüber einer normalen Match als die Browning....

Ich meine ich ahbe geschrieben was ich vor habe..a lso welche rute ??|rolleyes;+


Doof nur das ich Morgen in den Angelladen fahre und diese Post evtl ein bissl spät geöffnet habe...Vielleicht kann ich mich aj Morgen noch mal behherschen! Sonst wirds aus dem bauchgefühl wohl die Daiwa da habe ich einfach die Möglichkeit gehabt positive testberichte  lesen zu können. Bei Browning bezieht sich das lob er allgemein zu den ruten. Und die Beschreibung in den Shops zu Browning ist sehr sperrlich und stets die selbe.


----------



## DerStipper (22. November 2010)

*AW: BROWNING CARBONIUM FLOAT VS. Daiwa AQUALITE SENSOR FLOAT*



St3v3n85 schrieb:


> Also meinst du ich soll ruhig statt einer Float rute eine anständige Match-rute nehmen. Findest du denn Float ruten haben Große Nachteile ? So wie ich das verstanden habe sind sie nur etwas weniger Spezialisiert haben dafür aber ein etwas breiteres einsatzgebiet. die Rute von browning die ich mir ausgeguckt habe kommt doch außerdem einer Matchrute schon sehr nahe oder nicht. Nur eben ein etwas Größeres Wurfgewicht. das finde ich glaube ich schon ganz gut so.
> 
> Aber viel wichtiger wie groß ist jetzt die Rolle der Beringung. hat die Daiwa rute aufgrund der 8 Ringe jetzt noch größere nachteiler gegenüber einer normalen Match als die Browning....
> 
> ...



Hey Steven,

also in Angelzeitungen stehen eigentlich nur Positive Berichte. Habe da leider noch nie was negatives lesen dürfen.
Die Ringe beeinflussen nur die Aktion der Rute. Mehr Ringe in dichtem Abstand an der Spitze geben der Rute eine gewisse Spitzenaktion(wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe).

Ich denke für deine Wünsche sollten beide Ruten geeignet sein. Immerhin sind die Floatruten ja eben für schwerere Montagen und für große Brassen und kleinere Karpfen gedacht. Am FoPu braucht man auch mal einen 25-30g Sbiro da ist die Float ganz gut geeignet. Welche von den beiden jetzt besser ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, zumal dieses besser auch eigentlich immer subjektiv ist.

An meiner Matchrute habe ich eine "Browning Backfire 640 FD" bin mit der recht zufrieden. Aber bei deinen Bedenken wegen der Karpfen wärst du mit einer "Browning Hybrid 640 FD" gut beraten, laut Beschreibung sind die genau für sowas gemacht und die Schnurfassung ist auch ziemlich groß.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## St3v3n85 (22. November 2010)

*AW: BROWNING CARBONIUM FLOAT VS. Daiwa AQUALITE SENSOR FLOAT*

Ja sehr schön da danke ich dir recht herzlich muss jetzt nur noch mal nachschauen ob diese rollen auch bei dem Händler zu bekommen sind.

Aber sowas hört man ja schon immer gerne.. " Beide Ruten geeignet, ... kannste nichts falsch machen"


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. November 2010)

*AW: BROWNING CARBONIUM FLOAT VS. Daiwa AQUALITE SENSOR FLOAT*

Hallo Stefan,zuerst mal willkommen im Anglerboard.
Jaja..immer die leidige Rutenwahl,du wirst mit beiden Ruten nichts verkehrt 
machen.
Ringfrage,bei klasssischen Matchruten haben die vielen Ringe ja zweierlei Gründe:harmonische Biegekurve sowie ein verhindern des Schnurklebens
bei nassem Blank.
Das kann man nicht immer 1:1 auf andere Rutentypen übertragen,mal wäre es angebracht,mal weniger.Und selbst viele Ringe machen aus einem Lämmerschwanz kein Kampfgerät.Die Abstimmung Blank und Beringung muss stimmig sein.
Zu deinen Favoriten,kenne persönlich nur die Daiwareis/Leistung gut und ich behaupte mal das die Beringung vollkommen ok ist.Leicht,schlank aber trotzdem robust und nicht nur als schwerere Posenrute zu gebrauchen.
Lass dich nicht vom WG täuschen-ist eh relativ-richtige Drilltechnik vorausgesetzt brauchst du auch grössere Fische nicht zu fürchten.
Wird mit der Browning ähnlich sein.
Falls möglich mal im Laden beide ausführlich begrabbeln(Handling mit Rolle,Biegekurve,Rückgrat,feeling) und dann entscheiden.Rute +Rolle sind dein "Arbeitsgerät",das muss passen.


----------



## St3v3n85 (23. November 2010)

*AW: BROWNING CARBONIUM FLOAT VS. Daiwa AQUALITE SENSOR FLOAT*

Ja wie das immer so ist der eine Händler da die rute nicht und umgekehrt. und für eine 70 Euro rute wollte ich jetzt nicht 100km fahren.

Aber es haette ja sein können das ich ein anderes Ergebnis bekomme als " Eigentlich kannste da nichts falsch machen"

Hätte auch sein können das jemand sagt " _Trau Blinker nicht die werden doch von Daiwa gekauft_" oder " _die eine Rute hatte ich selbst, vergiss es due ist mißt weil.._" bishin zu "_Junge das was du da vor hast wirst du weder mit der einen noch mit der anderen rute umsetzten können KAuf dir lieber..._"

Aber gut jetzt kann ich mir morgen mit einem guten gefühl die Daiwa Rute besorgen, es sei den ich nehme sie jetzt im Laden in die Hand und merke entegegen allen Testberichten, das sie mir einfach nicht "liegt": Ich danke für eure Hilfe und Kommentare zu so später Std.


----------



## CK80 (24. November 2010)

*AW: BROWNING CARBONIUM FLOAT VS. Daiwa AQUALITE SENSOR FLOAT*

Servus!
Darf man fragen welche Rolle Du an der Daiwa einsetzen wirst?
Ich will mir die nämlich auch gönnen und bin bei der Rollenfrage noch sehr unschlüssig...


----------



## strawinski (25. November 2010)

*AW: BROWNING CARBONIUM FLOAT VS. Daiwa AQUALITE SENSOR FLOAT*

was willste denn fürne float ausgeben?


----------

